# Signed up for HD package today



## faiello (Mar 17, 2003)

I call customer service today and was allowed to sign up for the HD package, it will start on Sept. 16th. They will charge my account the full $9.99 and then credit me for half of the mouth. I asked about the free Super Dish upgrade offer and she said I will be eligible for this upgrade until the end of this year, and to schedule it when it is available.


----------



## Jerry 42 (Feb 25, 2003)

I just called Dish for the HD Package and was told I could not sign up until Sept 16.

I guess the CSR you get is the problem. I will just call on Sept 16 12:01 AM which is three hours early out here in the West Coast.


----------



## JStanton (Dec 5, 2002)

I just off the phone with Dish. The CSR let me upgrade from DiscHD to the full HD Pak. She didn't have any word on when programming would start, although someone at AVSForum is reporting that their CSR told them programming is already running and they should see it immediately.

<edit>
Make that two people at AVSForums are reporting that, one with the caveat that the channels will be spotty off and on until the 16th.
</edit>


----------



## John Kotches (Mar 30, 2003)

I was also allowed to upgrade today to the HD Pak, and was told that they won't guarantee availibility until 9/16 _ wink, wink_

Regards,


----------



## wiz (Jan 10, 2003)

Me too, CS said it would not be available to 9/16, but they let me sign up now. So we'll see if we can see it before.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Meeeee toooo, 

Got the HD pak with the warning that the channels were not slated to start until 9/16. The CSR did actually ask some questions regarding if I currently had Disc HD and when I said no, she told me that I would need the 8PSK module to see the new programming so they appear to have a script built already or at least a paper advisory has been given to the call takers as to what to ask about.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Did any of you ask about the free SuperDish offer that was mentioned last night if you sign up for the HD package on an annual basis? Will they still give us the free offer if we sign up now?


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

Big D said:


> Did any of you ask about the free SuperDish offer that was mentioned last night if you sign up for the HD package on an annual basis? Will they still give us the free offer if we sign up now?


I just signed up and asked that question. We still get the free dish when it becomes available.

My question is, my Discovery HD went red on channel 9420 and I don't see anything on 9421-9424 yet. Is anyone seeing the new channels yet?


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

Bobby94928 said:


> I just signed up and asked that question. We still get the free dish when it becomes available.
> 
> My question is, my Discovery HD went red on channel 9420 and I don't see anything on 9421-9424 yet. Is anyone seeing the new channels yet?


I was wondering if that would happen if someone was able to sign up for the package before 9/16. Dish probably didn't program their system to allow someone to switch from the $7.99 Discovery on 9420 to the Discovery package, on 9421, but still keep Discovery on 9420 until 9/16. I guess you gave me the answer. I think I'll wait until next week before I sign up (or someone posts that he is reliably getting the all the new channels before 9/16).


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Did anyone ask for the free 8PSK module that was also mentioned on the chat? Maybe I can get a free SuperDish and a free 8PSK module just for signing up for the annual package.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

Did anyone have any luck geting a 6000 yet ?


----------



## wiz (Jan 10, 2003)

My discovery went red too. I called Dish, got to advanced tech, they had to take my HD package off and add discovery back on as it was. It seems that beings Discovery HD is part off the package and it does not start till 9/16 then you loose your subsciption to discovery until 9/16. If someone sees the new channels before I hope they post it, then I'll go back to the package.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

I signed up for the HD pack at the annual subscription and got the 8psk module for free. It should be here in 6 days. 

The CSR told me it was not available at first. I then told her that others had ordered it. It took her about 5 minutes, she came back and told me she could do it by way of Retrun Authorization.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2003)

Maybe I'm just cheap but aren't they going to have a free preview on this package?? I don't see the rush to spend money on this.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

ESPN HD and Football No free preview needed !!!!!


----------



## John Kotches (Mar 30, 2003)

Yes 9420 went RED and 9421-9424 are not available for me. Rats.

Thankfully I can live without Discovery-HD for a week 

Regards,


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

I just got off the phone with an ATR/CSR who "explained" the hassle: you sign up for HD Theater Pak and they automatically disable your current subscription to DHDT and credit you for a partial month's usage. To get DHDT today AND the HD Pak, you have to un-subscribe (early) to the pak and re-add DHDT. THEN on 9/16 you can re-switch things around. This ATR even tried to add back in DHDT and it wouldn't let her do it without first removing the HDT Pak. Oh well! You'll either have to live without (and without paying for) DHTD for a week, or go through the hassles again next Tuesday. :nono2: 

As for the other channels, they won't show up in the EPG but you CAN enter the channel numbers (9421) and a message will pop up saying that this is a channel you can't get.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

JOprandi said:


> I signed up for the HD pack at the annual subscription and got the 8psk module for free. It should be here in 6 days.


Same here, that means delivery on "Opening Day!"


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Does anyone know where the 8psk actually ships from?


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Frank Z said:


> Does anyone know where the 8psk actually ships from?


I believe mine came right from Dish.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Let me re-phrase the question.

Does anyone know from which state the module ships from?


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

I got signed up yesterday, my free 8PSK is on the way. They still is no information about the SuperDish offer at the call centers, they have had many calls about it, but can not find any info from Marketing as to what the offer is. All we can do is wait till the offer is made offically, then go back and get it taken care of with a CSR.

BTW, no new channels are showing up in the guide as yet (I already have a 8PSK installed), I would expect them to be there soon as they will probably want to check things out for a few days before the 16th.


----------



## davhol (Oct 29, 2002)

Big D said:


> ...
> BTW, no new channels are showing up in the guide as yet (I already have a 8PSK installed), I would expect them to be there soon as they will probably want to check things out for a few days before the 16th.


They won't show up in the guide until next week (?), but you CAN enter the channel number directly with your 6000 remote (e.g., 9422) and you'll be given a "this is not available" message on your screen.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

Actually I got a "this is a subscription channel which has not been purchased, call Dish, blab, blab...". If you are getting something different, like "this is not available", maybe my activation was not done correctly.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

John Kotches said:


> Yes 9420 went RED and 9421-9424 are not available for me. Rats.
> 
> Thankfully I can live without Discovery-HD for a week
> 
> Regards,


I noticed this afternoon that DHDT, channel 9420, has gone back on again, all by itself. I made no phone call to Dish to make it reappear. I checked my recent activity on their website and still show the changeover to the new package. They must have received enough complaints to work a way to continue to watch Discovery while waiting for the HD Package.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Looks like the old DSCHDs at 9420 may be in free preview mode, now. Not sure about that, though.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

JohnH said:


> Looks like the old DSCHDs at 9420 may be in free preview mode, now. Not sure about that, though.


It's showed up on my 6K and I haven't subscribed to anything, yet


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

OK, I was wondering why Disc HD was available to me last night, I assumed that they turned it on for all the subs to the new package. I guess they may be going to do a free preview or maybe it was easier to turn it on for everyone than to try to get the previous DHD subs that recently subbed to the package and had DHD go red, turned back on.


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

They also changed how the system reacts when you punch in 9421 (or any of the other new channels) with your remote. Now it does not go to that channel and give you a message box, it skips to the next available channel.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

FYI - Got my module today!! E* shipped it 2nd UPS!


----------



## Big D (Aug 19, 2002)

I got mine as well, 2nd day UPS, nice. I also got a return authorization UPS tag, must be the way they have to do the free units, as a replacement. Hope they realize that nothing is coming back to them. :nono:


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

They want their box back.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

I was hoping that E* would get the HD-Pak turned on this week-end, but so far it's been Disc. HD only. Bummer, but I think i can last another 2-3 days...hell I've waited this long!


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

What happens for folks who already have a yearly subscription to Discover HD? I just paid for this last month. Do the credit you for anything remaining and then charge you for the new package? Thanks for the info. SJ


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

SJ HART said:


> What happens for folks who already have a yearly subscription to Discover HD? I just paid for this last month. Do the credit you for anything remaining and then charge you for the new package? Thanks for the info. SJ


Yes, when you order, they will prorate your Discovery, credit your account, and then recharge it to the new level. It works well.


----------



## SJ HART (Feb 12, 2003)

Thanks for the info! I just upgraded.


----------



## Allan W (Sep 8, 2003)

Bobby94928 said:


> I just signed up and asked that question. We still get the free dish when it becomes available.
> 
> My question is, my Discovery HD went red on channel 9420 and I don't see anything on 9421-9424 yet. Is anyone seeing the new channels yet?


I just signed up for the year's worth of the HD package, and was automatically cancelled from my Discovery HD until Tuesday. When I told the lady that I wanted to keep Discovery through Monday, she said she would have to cancel the HD package, since their computer wouldn't allow for billing for both Discovery and the HD package. I just decided to cancel out the Discovery, to make it easier; one day isn't going to kill me, especially since Discovery has so much repeat programming.

My guess is that you're not seeing the new channels yet because the programming isn't supposed to start until Sept. 16.


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

Strange. When I called and signed up I was not subscribing to any HD programming. As sson as I got the new module and plugged it in I found that DISC. HD was available even though the start date for the subscription isn't untill the 16th.


----------



## ride525 (Aug 13, 2003)

Frank Z said:


> Strange. When I called and signed up I was not subscribing to any HD programming. As sson as I got the new module and plugged it in I found that DISC. HD was available even though the start date for the subscription isn't untill the 16th.


Actually Discovery HD has been the only HD channel subscription on Dish. The price was $7.99 a month, and is listed on www.dishnetwork.com


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

HDNET[9422], HDNMV[9423],DSCHD[9421] and ESPHD[9424] at 110 sat accessible for subsribers from 1:30PM EST.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

I wonder how soon until we can order a 6000 ?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Very soon !


----------



## Curtis (Aug 12, 2003)

P Smith said:


> HDNET[9422], HDNMV[9423],DSCHD[9421] and ESPHD[9424] at 110 sat accessible for subsribers from 1:30PM EST.


Just tried and can't get 'em. I checked my account in Dishnetwork.com and confirmed that I'm signed up.....no cigar on the new channels, yet, though.

c


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Curtis, do a switch check and see what happens.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

P Smith said:


> HDNET[9422], HDNMV[9423],DSCHD[9421] and ESPHD[9424] at 110 sat accessible for subsribers from 1:30PM EST.


None of these are showing up on my 'All Channels' guide. I also did a check switch and reboot of the 6K but still not there. Gte 9420 DiscoveryHD fine so it's not the 8PSK.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

RAD said:


> None of these are showing up on my 'All Channels' guide. I also did a check switch and reboot of the 6K but still not there. Gte 9420 DiscoveryHD fine so it's not the 8PSK.


I went through all that too with the same result. I'll bet they have to sequence in the command to turn them on, individually. We'll just have to wait a little longer.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I think your smart card is not updated yet for the channels.


----------



## rcbridge (Oct 31, 2002)

I signed up today, as of this writing only Channel 9421 Discovery HD is active the others don't show up yet.


----------



## kstevens (Mar 26, 2003)

rcbridge said:


> I signed up today, as of this writing only Channel 9421 Discovery HD is active the others don't show up yet.


 Official package availability is tomorrow (9/16)

Ken


----------



## John Kotches (Mar 30, 2003)

I have Discovery HD on 9420 still, with no 9421-9424 available after a switch check.

Regards,


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Look likes only showrooms have it today.


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

If you bought the HD Discovery channel and paid a year in advance, then Dish has no right to charge you any additional charge for the new HD Channels until the year ends under your present contract wiith them, that's the way it's been in the past.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

I would be surprised if William's statement is correct. This is a totally different package and the fact that it includes HD Discovery does not mean that the 3 other channels are part of the package. Did they drop the HD discovery channel package? If they did drop HD discovery only then the good business person would throw the three channels in for free unless he could provide both at the same time. They are different packages and E*'s only obligation would be to provide HD Discovery for the full term. The additional channels are a different issue.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

William Millar said:


> If you bought the HD Discovery channel and paid a year in advance, then Dish has no right to charge you any additional charge for the new HD Channels until the year ends under your present contract wiith them, that's the way it's been in the past.


They aren't charging you extra. You are totally free to keep your Discovery HD channel at 9420 at $7.99 for as long as you like. If you have a yearly subscription, you can keep until it ends and then renew it if that's your desire.

On the other hand, Dish has a new HD Package which happens to include Discovery HD on channel 9421. This package happens to include three other HD channels and costs $9.99 a month. No one is forcing you to get this new package. For those who don't want to spend an extra 2 bucks, you can keep your solo DHD at 7.99. It sounds like that is what you want and that is what you should do. So stop complaining. You're argument is silly and you can keep your 7.99 DHD solo channel for as long as you like. Dish is NOT violating your year agreement to have DHD on 9420 for whatever you paid for the year.


----------



## William Millar (Jul 14, 2002)

Jerry G,

As I stated in the past, if you pay for programming in advance and something was added you were not charged for it until the next billing period, this is not complaining this is how its been....

Two dollars or more does not bother me as I have already signed up for it Have a good nite.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

I signed up tonight. I've now got both 9420 and 9421 DHD channels. Nothing else yet.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I got my Discoveries and my bill in the mail with the new HD package listed. 

Tommorow I have a feeling we will be hearing a lot of folks say...

"I have waited all this time... for this??"

The HD pack still has a ways to go before I saw WOW.


----------



## Cyclone (Jul 1, 2002)

Yeah, it won't be until SuperDish until any real "value" can be had. Right now HD is still for us cutting edge early adopters. I read on AVS that someone said that the new channels won't startup until 5pm EST tomorrow. I expect some "WTF" posts early tomorrow.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> The HD pack still has a ways to go before I saw WOW.


Yea, but it's a start. I'm happy they put this up now vs. waiting for SuperDish. Charlie did say they're in talks for Cinemax HD, Starz HD/ED and Bravo in the August chat.


----------



## rollua1 (Sep 9, 2003)

ESPN HD makes it worth it.. Now how fast can they get me a 6000 ?


----------



## swinslow (Oct 22, 2002)

I added the HD pkg this morning. They really need to do some training with customer service. This news is a full week old now. I had to get a supervisor, and even then she had to put me on hold twice to confirm that the $9.99 per month DID include Discovery-HD as well as the 3 new ones ESPN-HD, HDNet, and HDNet Movies. Both the supervisor and the original employee kept trying to convince me that Discovery-HD was an additional $7.99 per month!!! This took almost 15 minutes to do what should have been a 2-3 minute phone call.

Looking forward to seeing it all tomorrow...Steve


----------



## denonht (Feb 1, 2003)

I have a Dish 500 (110 and 119, I think) and I would like to get the 811 when it comes out. Do I need a new dish or does my existing dish works for HD reception?
Thanks


----------



## UnnDunn (Oct 27, 2002)

denonht said:


> I have a Dish 500 (110 and 119, I think) and I would like to get the 811 when it comes out. Do I need a new dish or does my existing dish works for HD reception?
> Thanks


 Your existing dish will work fine to receive the HD package.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

UnnDunn said:


> Your existing dish will work fine to receive the HD package.


Only until the package moves to 105.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

William Millar said:


> Jerry G,
> 
> As I stated in the past, if you pay for programming in advance and something was added you were not charged for it until the next billing period, this is not complaining this is how its been....
> 
> Two dollars or more does not bother me as I have already signed up for it Have a good nite.


Nothing was added to the Discovery HD package(which is nothing more than an ala carte offering of the channel). A new package was created which includes Discovery HD. This is not the same as increasing the price of AT100cd.

It is much the same as having AT50 with The Outdoor Channel and upgrading to AT150.


----------



## dmodemd (Jul 5, 2002)

Called this morning... as of 8:30am EDT they said it was still going to be a couple hours before activation although you can order now.

Weird thing... I asked for annual payment but they only billed me out until July 7th at $89 something... why is that a magic date? hmm... I forgot to ask why...


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I just called Dish and the CSR told me the channels will be available at 11AM Eastern.


----------



## VASatelliteGuy (Oct 10, 2002)

Just ordered the HD Pak.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I'd be ordering right now as well, but I'm going to be on vacation for the next week, so there's no reason for me to pay for a week of service if I can't watch it! 

Vacation...HD...Vacation...HD...decisions decisions decisions...


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Take it with you Mark.


----------



## JMikeF (May 2, 2003)

The new HD Channels should be available around 8AM Mountain time Tues. They will be co-located with the current HD channels (9400s)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dmodemd said:


> Called this morning... as of 8:30am EDT they said it was still going to be a couple hours before activation although you can order now.
> 
> Weird thing... I asked for annual payment but they only billed me out until July 7th at $89 something... why is that a magic date? hmm... I forgot to ask why...


So, the each card should be activated - two step process.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Well, have they shown up? Are they on 9420-9425? Or where are they? How does the lineup look?


----------



## Dsquared (Jul 5, 2002)

Subscribed yesterday to the HD Package. They are not up this morning 8:40 AM California time. Just Discovery HD which I had. Called Dish the CSR said they would not be available until 5 PM. 

!!!!?????


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

Nothing yet and it's 11.41AM Eastern.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

Guess they are going to make one wait till primetime or something.. Course I won't be able to check until at least 5PM CST. Hopefully by then they'll get them up..


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

I called Dish this morning at 6:20 am Pacific time because I still was not seeing the new channels. This was the 4th call to Dish and finally someone knew what was going on. They told me they would not be active until 5PM eastern today. I went through 4 CSR's and 2 ATS people before they figured this out. The CSR's really need some training.


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

So, why do you believe the 5PM time. They tend to make things up to get you off the phone.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

These times they have been throwing around are very unusual. They usually do stuff very early or at 12 noon eastern or later.

Around 5:30 eastern has been a hot time.


----------



## FAUguy (Sep 10, 2003)

Since it comes out today, why hasn't it been added to the DishNetwork's web site
yet?


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

The web site will be updated in a couple weeks... Beyond CSR's, Dish really needs to improve communication within the company. Perhaps they need the CSR Channel, with a loop on whats new and what to tell customers updated hourly..


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

I think the channels should be starting to show up. I got them at about 10:15 am CDT.


----------



## Bobby94928 (May 12, 2003)

The channels are up in Northern California at 9:40AM


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

FAUguy said:


> Since it comes out today, why hasn't it been added to the DishNetwork's web site
> yet?


Their website is usually a few weeks behind the times......


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

jerryez said:


> So, why do you believe the 5PM time. They tend to make things up to get you off the phone.


If you read my post you would have read that I was on the phone with the 4 frickin times since last night and it took 4 CSR's, going through check switch, hitting the receiver to authorize it for the package, 2 CSR's who didn't even know what HD was and 2 Advanced Tech Support people to tell me the package was not on yet. How dumb is that? They did not tell me something just to get me off the phone, I must have consumed 2 hours of their free phone time till I got to this answer.


----------



## John Kotches (Mar 30, 2003)

I had the channels at ~10:10am CDT but this is my first chance to post since then.

Regards,


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

So how does the line up look...???


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

Do we have to do a check switch or something first?


----------



## jerryez (Nov 15, 2002)

I called Dish tech support and they sent me a hit and I had them within 15 minutes.


----------



## John Kotches (Mar 30, 2003)

I ran a switch check and they were available after the usual "Acquiring Satellite Signal" message.

Regards,


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

I did the switch check (signed up yesterday) and still no chans. Anybody else having the same problem as me? I'm at ver 7.78 if that makes a difference.


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

I'm still not getting the new channels at 5:55pm EDT. I just got off the phone with the nicest technical support person and after trying various things for about 15 minutes, she said she was sending a re-hit and if the channels didn't appear in the next 15 minutes I'm going to have to call back.


----------



## boatman (Apr 1, 2003)

I just call and signed up for the HDpackage. The CSR told me that I could not get the 8VSB or the speical $199 6000 because I am on the DHP plan....I just checked and the HD channels are working.


----------



## TBarclay (Mar 24, 2002)

The channels have landed! Look really good.


----------



## bolco (Jun 11, 2002)

Even though my HD channels weren't showing up in RED in my 6000 guide, I called up and ordered them at 6PM EST and they were turned on before 6:05PM. Looks good, so far.


----------



## Robert James Clark (May 18, 2002)

I just ran a check switch and still nothing....


----------



## bolco (Jun 11, 2002)

A switch check did nothing for me as well. They never showed up in the guide until I ordered them.


----------



## Robert James Clark (May 18, 2002)

But I ordered the package two days ago...


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

I ordered the HD package at 1:30 pm EDT today and the CSR told me they'd be turned on at 5. I checked at 2 pm and they were all on. Yay!

--- WCS


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

I now have 9420 & 9421 with Discovery HD on them, anyone else have same?


----------



## The Dude (Sep 16, 2003)

I called and ordered the HD package yesterday. I live in the NY metro area and when I came home from work around 6:30 there were no new HD channels. I already get the HD channels that were previously offered. 

I called Customer Service and went throught the usual, Check Switch, Remove Smart Card, Unplug Receiver, Hold Power On/Off Button for 5 secs ect. I still don't have the channels. 

We checked the signal strength and then she told me she would have to fill out a form to do another "hit". In the past they just did it and any new channels would be added in about 5-10min.

That was an hour ago and the channels don't show at all, not even in red. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## oblio98 (Sep 17, 2002)

Mine were just there when I got home.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I came home at 11:30 MDT after I saw posts about them starting to show up. I called dish to subscribe and was told they would not show up untill 3:00 MDT. I hung up the phone and picked up the remote... and they were on!


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Well after 45 min on the phone with an "advanced tech support" I was finally able to actually "see" the HD package. They had me do all the usual test and resets to no avail. The final fix was to remove all my other packages from my account and then add them back in. 

Yes! Now I am watching the hit Burt Reynolds movie "Stroker Ace" on HDNet movies. :lol: 

Next I think I'll watch Hogans Heros on HDNet. :nono2: 

After that I think I will watch an upconverted stretched to fit my screen episode of "Playmakers" on ESPNHD.

Man now this is TV worth paying for!


----------



## Frank Z (Nov 15, 2002)

normang said:


> I now have 9420 & 9421 with Discovery HD on them, anyone else have same?


Yep, I got 2 channels worth of Disc. HDT.


----------



## dinkster (May 14, 2002)

My HD Pak ordering experience was faultless. I called Dish at 8:45pm this evening, the CSR took about 1 minute to add the package to my account, told me about each of the channels in the package along with each channel number, and within 3 minutes of the call, the channels were active. 

I certainly cannot complain.


----------



## AkShark (Jul 12, 2002)

Well, It looks like they lied to me, I got the 8PSK today, after installing it I only have DiscHD. They told me the entire packace would be mirrored on 148 until they moved to 105. Well, I don't get 110 (I am not sure I can even get it here in Anchorage) so it looks like I will be weaving my way through the CSR jungle!


----------



## rowdymon (Oct 17, 2002)

OK, I checked around 9ish and the new HD channels were there. So I guess it took a little time to get them in there but it's great to have them!


----------



## fslove (Sep 14, 2003)

ibglowin said:


> Well after 45 min on the phone with an "advanced tech support" I was finally able to actually "see" the HD package. They had me do all the usual test and resets to no avail. The final fix was to remove all my other packages from my account and then add them back in.


What do you want to bet Dish charges you a $5 downgrade fee since the techs removed programming from you account temporarly.


----------



## Robert James Clark (May 18, 2002)

WooHoo!

Mine's finally up!


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

The "free preview" on 9420 is over. They changed some of the coding on 9421-9424. May make them show up easier.


----------



## normang (Nov 14, 2002)

JohnH said:


> The "free preview" on 9420 is over. They changed some of the coding on 9421-9424. May make them show up easier.


DId 9420 completely disappear, or is Dish selling it ala-carte still for $7.99 (which would be a rip)


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

9420 is still there for those which have not upgraded to the HD PAK. It is most likely still available ala carte as well.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Mine was up when I got home. HDNet and HDMovies did look kinda of Dark compared to Discovery. ESPN Stretch looks bad. They should just upcast with bands like the locals do with non-HD material.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

FINALLY! I got home at 5PM Pacific time Tuesday and I still was NOT getting the new channels. I called Dish for the 5th time and this time I chose tech support instead of programming and I lucked out and got a CSR who actually knew about HD. We did the usual dance of checking the switch, checking transponder strength and then he zapped my 6000 and they came on. I can't wait to watch the Dallas Mavericks Cheerleader tryouts tonight. I will be dragging butt tomorrow, it's on at midnight! Bring on Bikini Destinations.


----------

